# I've lost the option to turn off the WiFi!!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been using my Kindle Touch pretty exclusively since I received it back in November, so my little bargain Kindle (the $79 version) has been ignored. However, my daughter is taking an English class this summer, so I went to Amazon and found her assigned books, bought them (they were all free) and sent them to the Kindle.

Since it hadn't been used for awhile, it needed to be charged, which I did. I turned on the wireless and downloaded the books. So far, everything is fine. Then, the Kindle downloaded the new OS (version 4.something). When that finished, I went to turn the WiFi off and the option has disappeared from the menu! It has:

Shop in Kindle Store
Change Font Size <-- this one is grayed out
View Archived Items
View Special Offers
Search
Create New Collection
Sync & Check for Items
View Downloading Items <-- this one is grayed out
Settings
Experimental
Screen Rotation

On my Touch, Turn On Wireless is the choice ABOVE Shop In Kindle Store

I've restarted it x2 but still no option to turn off the WiFi. Has this happened to anyone else? How the heck do I fix this?

L


----------



## C_Routon (Jun 7, 2012)

The new software upgrade now has the wi-fi option under airplane settings. 

Go to Settings ---- Airplane Mode --- Change to "On"

Now your Wi-fi is turned off. There will be a tiny icon of a plane in the top corner near the battery indicator. When you need wi-fi again, go back in and change the settings to "off". 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It works, thanks, but that has to be one of the stupider upgrades I've seen in awhile. Eight presses/clicks to turn the WiFi on/off when before it used to be two? Jeesh.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It works, thanks, but that has to be one of the stupider upgrades I've seen in awhile. Eight presses/clicks to turn the WiFi on/off when before it used to be two? Jeesh.
> 
> L


Agreed. As an upgrade, it's right up there with removing the ability to toggle between full- and left-justified text. 

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It works, thanks, but that has to be one of the stupider upgrades I've seen in awhile. Eight presses/clicks to turn the WiFi on/off when before it used to be two? Jeesh.
> 
> L





jmiked said:


> Agreed. As an upgrade, it's right up there with removing the ability to toggle between full- and left-justified text.
> 
> Mike


If anyone wants to provide feedback on this, you can go to the Kindle Help page
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_sn_kin?nodeId=200127470

click on the orange "Contact Us" button on the right

Log in if asked

Click on the Kindle button and then

1) Select Kindle model

2) Under "Tell us more about your issue" Select "Kindle Device" from the drop down menu.

And then "Provide Feedback" from the next drop down menu.

3) How would you like to contact us: Email/Call Us/Chat

Selecting email presents you with a text box to enter your comment.



Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So, 8 key presses to turn it off and on - and to turn it on you change the setting to 'off' and to turn it off you change the setting to 'on'. Well, that's not going to confuse anyone is it.....  

I'm so glad that's one model of the Kindle I don't have ....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> So, 8 key presses to turn it off and on - and to turn it on you change the setting to 'off' and to turn it off you change the setting to 'on'. Well, that's not going to confuse anyone is it.....
> 
> I'm so glad that's one model of the Kindle I don't have ....


I really liked this Kindle when I first got it and I often said that if it had 3G, it would be perfect. I wasn't so crazy about the Touch but now I am used to it. This seems to be a boneheaded upgrade but I supposed I'd get used to it if I was using this Kindle all the time.

Trying to find the positive--at least it makes it harder to turn the WiFi on so you won't turn it on accidentally and run the battery down.

L


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

They also took away the wifi on/off option while in a book.  You can only access it from the home page.  Off to leave feedback.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

But if the main point for the change was to have a little airplane icon to show the flight attendants then they could have left the wireless on/off menu choice alone and just added the icon. Glad I still have my K2!


----------



## LCB (Jun 24, 2012)

I left my feed back. I really hope in the next "upgrade" they will return the simple option to turn off wi-fi.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

In my "Your Kindle is Updated" message on my K$79, there's an email address for sending feedback.  

[email protected]

I haven't used it yet, but I will.  I agree that it's a bad "update" - while it puts Kindle in line with other devices that have "Airplane Mode", it's confusing for long-time users, and extremely inconvenient for all users.  Unfortunately I wouldn't be surprised to see the same change made to the Touch with the next upgrade (probably in conjunction with the release of the front-lit Kindle) - I can't imagine they'd change one 4th gen model and not the other - unless enough folks complain about the K$79 change that they walk it back.  If they want the plane symbol there, why not just have it show when wifi is off?  I just don't get it.


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

The same thing happened with my Mom's Mini Kindle. Good grief. She barely remembered how to turn it off and on when it was 2 clicks! Definitely a down-grade.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Unfortunately I wouldn't be surprised to see the same change made to the Touch with the next upgrade (probably in conjunction with the release of the front-lit Kindle) - I can't imagine they'd change one 4th gen model and not the other - unless enough folks complain about the K$79 change that they walk it back. If they want the plane symbol there, why not just have it show when wifi is off? I just don't get it.


I hope you are totally wrong about the same "improvement" coming to the Touch, but I'm afraid you're probably right. I toggle WiFi on and off several times in a normal day (to get my updated New York Times blog), and this would be a real bummer.


----------

